# Okafor in December



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

After just three games in December against Knicks, Clippers, and Kings has averaged 14ppg and 16rpg. He should see a real challenge when he faces Amare and Phoenix next. If he continues this there is doubt he will win ROY.


In Kareem Rush's first game with the Bobcats he went 6-14 from the field 5 rebounds 2 steals and 14points. Not bad, maybe we can change our lineup instead of having a two PG rotation, and finally fit in Bogans or Rush.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> After just three games in December against Knicks, Clippers, and Kings has averaged 14ppg and 16rpg. He should see a real challenge when he faces Amare and Phoenix next. If he continues this there is doubt he will win ROY.
> 
> 
> In Kareem Rush's first game with the Bobcats he went 6-14 from the field 5 rebounds 2 steals and 14points. Not bad, maybe we can change our lineup instead of having a two PG rotation, and finally fit in Bogans or Rush.


I think a lineup of:
Brezec/Okafor/Rush/Bogans/Hart would be a good one to start. Or have Bogans come off the bench and have Gerald Wallace start at the 3.

Great trade by the Bobcats to get Rush though. Guy is young and could very well turn out to be something special.

BFreak


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You definitely need to throw Bogans in there at the starting lineup.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Awesome find Peja, I think its jsut a matter of time before he learns how to play and becomes a great player


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Long term, do you all see him as more of a center or power forward?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I personally see him as PF, but since he can play either PF or C I don't think he will be a lock at one position.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I see him as a PF too.


Hes putting up some pretty good numbers and the bobcats are pretty competitive, theyre really haven't been many games where they didn't have a chance. Once they mature a bit and learn to close out games, I think they'll start winning some more.

Hes been really impressive as of late. I could go as far as to predict a 20 ppg/12 rpg statline for maybe the last 2-3 months of the season.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

After his performance against GS, his average is at 15.4 ppg and 14.2 rpg


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Now after Houston he is at 17.1 points and 14.3 boards, hes been phenomenal so far in December, and they've won the last 5 at home.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Now after Houston he is at 17.1 points and 14.3 boards, hes been phenomenal so far in December, and they've won the last 5 at home.


I was just going to post the same thing, he is really showing that he can be an all-star and hasn't reached his limit as far as talent yet.The Bobcats next game will be tomorrow against the Nets, I don't know if Carter is playing in this one, but if he isn't we should definetly win this game. Okafor will be able to dominate down low considering they do not have Zo anymore. Look for a career high game again from(Last time they played NJ Okafor got 26pts and 12reb a season high )


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I watched him for the first time the other day, he's going to be a perenial all star, for a guy who everyone said had no real offensive game, he's shown that he can be very efficient at scoring. He looks like he's starting to develop some post moves, he has a nice fadeaway baby hook ala the Dream, and can hit the open jumper out to 15 feet.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Once he develops a good back to the basket game, he will become an All Star.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just going to post the same thing, he is really showing that he can be an all-star and hasn't reached his limit as far as talent yet.The Bobcats next game will be tomorrow against the Nets, I don't know if Carter is playing in this one, but if he isn't we should definetly win this game. Okafor will be able to dominate down low considering they do not have Zo anymore. Look for a career high game again from(Last time they played NJ Okafor got 26pts and 12reb a season high )


Right on, no VC tonight, and NJ has no depth upfront, hopefully they can get in foul trouble. 
Okafor is going to kill it tonight.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Right on, no VC tonight, and NJ has no depth upfront, hopefully they can get in foul trouble.
> Okafor is going to kill it tonight.


Haha, well I really called this one tonight didn't I? 10 points and 11rebs on 4-12 shooting, and he STILL pulled out a double double. That a boy Okafor. Oh yea we lost too


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

:upset:


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Right on, no VC tonight, and NJ has no depth upfront, hopefully they can get in foul trouble.
> Okafor is going to kill it tonight.


Krstic dominated Okafor tonight until his untimely ejection.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rollydog</b>!
> 
> 
> Krstic dominated Okafor tonight until his untimely ejection.



yeah sure w/e no matter what u say okafor still dominated the glass and along the way got his 13 dub dub in a row


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes, Okafor is a solid player and getting his double-doubles. 
But look at it this way: last 5 games, he's taken 18-19 shots a game to average 18-19 points a game. That's a lot of shots taken to reach that mark for a big man.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Okafor OWNS Juwan Howard and Mo Taylor...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone have a nickname for Okafor yet? I call him Ogrefor. 

I'm not dissing him, I love the guy and he's the reason why I like the Cats, but it's just funny to me I guess.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I just call him Oak. We could always pull a Little Jon and call him "Okkkkkkkkkk"


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Anyone have a nickname for Okafor yet? I call him Ogrefor.




lol thats a good name for him lol cuz he is HUGE!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Okafor with another solid game, 23 points and 15 boards. 11 of those were offensive boards too.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

its amazing that he has that many off rbs


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I like the sound of "The Oak Show".....cheesy as it may sound, the guy is as strong as a big oak tree and his name is phonetically similar to it...
But man, I was dying yesterday...11 offensive boards ??? By a rookie against one of the league's better rebounders ? In fact two of them in Kurt Thomas and Naz ? Sheesh !! The more I see of Okafor, the more he reminds me of Zo back in the day, and Zo said himself that he thought Oak was a special player that reminded him of his early days. It looks like he's about to be the most prolific rookie in terms of double doubles and he is right now the league's top offensive rebounder....man....who would have thought he'd be THIS good ?


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i knew hed be good but i didnt think hed be that good


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Another double double, but another loss.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

true but he needs a better supporting cast like a new C


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Okafor with another solid game, 23 points and 15 boards. 11 of those were offensive boards too.


Wait, what? Good Lord.


----------



## BK20 (Dec 28, 2004)

okafor looks forward to having another good game tonite and hopefully a win


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

17 straight double doubles.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The guy just doesn't let up does he ? Well if he keeps rolling like this the Cats are due another win sometime down the road.


----------



## BK20 (Dec 28, 2004)

he had another 9 off rebs!


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

18 straight double doubles for The Oak Show...he left it till really late though getting the 10 board on the offensive end and laying it in....I hope he goes on with this....


----------

